# Hi hagués o hi fos



## me'n vaig

Com es diu: si hi hagués la Núria, m'ajudaria o si hi fos la Núria, m'ajudaria?
Crec que es diu si hi hagués, però per què es fa servir el verb haver-hi i no pas ésser-hi?


----------



## Yukia

Hola. L'entrada HAVER del diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana diu això:

*4 *[ acompanyat de l'adverbi _hi_ </I>] _impers_ _1 _Existir, ésser, trobar-se, acomplir-se. _Hi ha gent que cantant desafina. Ja hi ha a la venda el segon fascicle. De Barcelona a Tarragona hi ha cent quilòmetres. _

O sigui, que HAVER-HI (sense oblidar l'HI) equival a ÉSSER. De fet, al mateix diccionari, l'entrada ÉSSER diu:

*1 *_intr_ Existir, tenir realitat; *haver-hi*. _Tot el que és deu l'existència a la creació. Déu és i serà per sempre més. 
_


----------



## betulina

Hola, me'n vaig, i benvingut/da 

Jo estic d'acord amb Yukia. Crec que en aquest cas es poden fer servir tots dos verbs, té sentit amb totes dues opcions.

De tota manera, volia matisar que en el cas que dius de "ésser-hi" no es tracta d'un verb en si mateix com sí que pot ser "haver-hi". En el cas d'"ésser-hi" es tracta del verb "ésser" i "hi" és el pronom de complement de lloc. És a dir, podem dir amb el mateix sentit "si la Núria fos aquí", en què hi ha el "ésser" i "aquí" és el complement de lloc. Amb el verb "haver-hi" això no passa, el pronom "hi" sempre hi va lligat, com "en" a "anar-se'n" 

A veure què hi diuen els altres, però.

Salut!


----------



## me'n vaig

Tot això ja ho sé i ho he mirat al diccionari. Vaig preguntar el perquè.
De fet, es pot dir que hi és la Núria? o que hi ha la Núria?.
I només es pot dir A la cuina hi ha el frigorífic i no pas A la cuina hi és el frigorífic.


----------



## betulina

Molt bé, m'alegro que ja ho sàpigues. Però com t'he dit abans, en aquest cas es pot dir tant "si hi hagués la Núria" com "si hi fos la Núria".

Crec que la diferència rau que "haver-hi" és un verb impersonal, sense subjecte gramatical. A "si hi hagués la Núria", "la Núria" no és el subjecte, però a "si hi fos la Núria" sí. En aquest cas funciona de les dues maneres, igual que el que dius de "Que hi ha la Núria?" o "Que hi és, la Núria?" (amb coma, i entonació diferent). En aquest tipus de frases pots fer servir tant el verb impersonal i deixar "la Núria" com a objecte directe com el verb que requereix el subjecte, "ser". Intuïtivament, diria que en bona part es deu que el complement de lloc és "aquí". Algú que hi entengui més ho aclarirà millor.

Les frases de l'estil "a la cuina hi ha la nevera", amb aquest ordre, només accepten "haver-hi", l'impersonal. Amb "ésser" cal un subjecte i la frase s'ha de reformular: "La nevera és a la cuina", o bé, si vols fer servir "ésser" + "hi", caldria fer una cosa de l'estil: "hi és, la nevera, a la cuina", en què el parlant i l'interlocutor ja saben que es parla de la nevera i de la cuina (substituïda pel pronom "hi").


----------



## me'n vaig

Li ho havia dit a la Yukia, no havia vist el teu post. 
M'ha quedat tot claríssim, molt ben explicat. Moltes gràcies, maca.


----------



## me'n vaig

És correcte dir "Voldria un pis que hi hagués com a mínim tres habitacions" o només es pot dir "Voldria un pis que tingués com a mínim 3 habitacions"?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## betulina

me'n vaig said:


> "Voldria un pis que hi hagués com a mínim tres habitacions"



Hola,

Sí, això també es pot dir, perquè en un pis "hi ha" habitacions. Només que és una frase de registre col·loquial, perquè estàs fent servir el relatiu "que" (l'únic que es fa servir en aquest tipus de registre) en lloc del formal "en què", "en el qual". El pis és el complement de lloc i demana aquest relatiu: "voldria un pis en què hi hagués com a mínim tres habitacions". Però el verb està bé. 

Per cert, en canvi, a l'altra frase, amb "tenir", el relatiu "que" és el correcte en tots els registres.


----------



## me'n vaig

Moltes gràcies un altre cop. 

És com en la teva frase Crec que la diferència rau que *(en què)* "haver-hi" és un verb impersonal... 

Per cert, no creus que la Yukia mereix un article en la frase Jo estic d'acord amb Yukia?


----------

